# kid pajamas



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

I want the pattern to make these for my kids next year


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a crack up!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

They bought them from Hoegger Supply. You could buy one and make a pattern from it.

http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Goat-Pajamas.html


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

oh, you know I'll be buying a few


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it.


----------

